# Saddle recommendations anyone?



## Treemargo (May 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I used to climb years ago and now I am getting back into it,

I was just over at treestuff.com and looking at saddles and was like, dam, nice selection but so many new saddles on the market  

So I was wondering if you'all could give me any reviews etc on what saddles you use?

I was thinking about buying this one...

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=141&item=178

Whats your thoughts on that saddle and also do you have any that you recommend?

Thanks in advance,

~Joseph


----------



## RacerX (May 10, 2010)

I've been climbing on a Weaver Cougar for about 6 months and like it. The leg straps took a little getting used to since I had been climbing for years on a butt strap type saddle. I particularly like the added mobility provided by the leg straps and the rope bridge which allows for lateral movement of the attachment point on the saddle. This is a noticeable asset when limb walking. Can't complain about the price either, I paid $200 in December. There are other similar saddles (Sequoia, treeMOTION, Ergovation, Glide Lite) that may be more ergonomic and refined in their adjustments and design, but you'll pay a higher price.







http://www.wesspur.com/Saddles/weaver-saddles-harnesses.html

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Profess...ing-saddles-harness/Cougar-Rope-Bridge-Saddle


----------



## Treemargo (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link, That saddle does look really nice, I just might pick that up.

It looks sweet for sure, and actually even less expensive then the one I was looking at, even though price wasn't really a factor.


----------



## D Mc (May 10, 2010)

Find a store that has several different saddles you can try on. What looks good in a picture may not be as comfortable as you think. Best to try before you buy.

Dave


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 10, 2010)

:


D Mc said:


> Find a store that has several different saddles you can try on. What looks good in a picture may not be as comfortable as you think. Best to try before you buy.



:agree2: The one I settled on is similar to what you originally posted, but it is the "deluxe" version. For a few bucks more, you get wider back, more breathable padding, and much better leg strap latches.

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=11&item=180


----------



## squad143 (May 10, 2010)

Treemargo,

What saddle you choose can depend on what type of work you will be doing. If your hanging off your line for most of your time, you'll want a seat style saddle. Moving around alot, leg loops. Finding yourself twisting and moving about, perhaps a floating bridge. Have a lot of gear hanging off your saddle, you may want one that you can attach harness/suspenders or such.

D Mc gives great advice. If you can get to a store, try a bunch on. Most proper arborists stores will have a rope attached to the ceiling so you can try hanging in the saddles for a while. (definitely worth it).

I have the same saddle you were looking at and am quite happy with it. I spend most (if not all) of my time in spurs doing removals and find that it suits my needs. I agree with 2fatguys, and if choosing this saddle, go for the "deluxe" version. It is easier to remove with the click style leg buckles and extra back padding is always worth it.


----------



## Damon (May 10, 2010)

I climb on a petzl navaho and have the top croll for it i like having shoulder straps because i carry alot of weight in gear between pulleys biners saws etc and it seems less like my pants are gonna get ripped off when im standing on the ground or a branch with no weight on the line : P it has happened with other saddles ive used and is not pretty to moon a HO i like the croll though i dont use it nearly as much as i thought i would but for long ascents its invaluble, as others have said the best saddle is the one that fits you your climbing style i recommend buying the best saddle your budget can allow because when you have to sit in it day in and day out comfort is king


----------



## oldirty (May 10, 2010)

hey damon. you on the sit ? do you like having just that central attachment point? that whole setup if you got the suspender package does look comfy but i like more than one attachment point for the climbline.

i got the navaho miniboss over a year ago. that thing is the best saddle going in my opinion. gladly paid the 400+ that tree stuff wanted for it. i like that saddle so much i even bought treestuff's last remaining for 250! i can't believe petzl quit on that saddle in particular but the petzl swing does look like a respectable replacement. i thought about getting it but i wasn't too happy about spending the 4 hundy for another. that is till i saw the treestuff discount!

anyway back to the original poster. i think you can do better than that saddle choice. i highly highly recommend a butt seated saddle. they are not as cumbersome (not at all actually) as some would say. plus the comfort of just being able to sit while hanging on the line is a pleasure in itself.

ever think of a rope bridge for the saddle? lot of freedom of movement with that option plus plenty of room for another climb line setup. i like the dragonfly from komet for that. i climbed on one for a couple years. the cougar with the butt seat best resembles that saddle at a good price.


good luck


----------



## Damon (May 10, 2010)

i have the sit fast with the quick buckles and the top croll with a pantin i am attached to the rope in three places and i love it it is about as fast climbing as anything out there and it just feels natural to climb in when i need to have 2 or more lines i gerth 2-3 12 inch slings to the central attachment point and work from them i always have a daisy chain gerthed on as well for those o #### moments when you need a quick anchor around a limb because you realize your rope is a rats nest of knots and twigs i looked at the mini boss but decided on the navaho sitfast because of the suspenders let me say that it was the best money i have ever spent itis incredibly comfortable even on long takedowns and i often hop into the truck on the way to the next job with it on its the kind of thing you can put on in the morning and wear straight through the day i would deffinitly recomend spendingtheextra money for the sit fast with the seqouia quick buckles and get the top croll suspenders


Tom


----------



## oldirty (May 10, 2010)

take a pic of your setup, i'd like to see it.


----------



## Treemargo (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys,

I am going to see if there is a store near me, that's a good idea.


----------



## Damon (May 10, 2010)

my saddle is at my shop in my work truck but this is pretty much how it works saddle shown is a black diamond pioneer??? i think i own too many saddles : P but this will give you the idea on how it works

sorry for the image quality on all of these : /













http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/TDamon86/S5000071.jpg


1 bd dynema daisy chain for quick tie in
1 metolius sling (this is a 48" only cause thats all i had at the house in teh 30 seconds i was setting this up) i like to use a 24" sling when doing this but 2 12s also work or three or whatever but if you use a single it is tied with an anchor 8 which i did not dressor set for this pic because it is a pian in the ass i probabley should take pictures of the process because it is really usefull and none of the climbers ive met can tie one if you use this it gives you 2 tie ins of equal length and this is gerthed to my TP i keep a sling permanently tied in this fasion even when im not using a double tie in
1 split tail of unknown origin??? im not sure what this is but it was kicking around it is tied in with a double fishermens giving me a total of 4 tie ins of one loop with no bridge


im not going to tell you that this will never become a cluster F$#@ in the air but it is a very easy system to set up and once you get used to having multiple TPs you will never go back

if anyone is interested in the anchor 8 i can write up a how to and take some good pictures for how to tie and dress it

Tom


----------



## Josh777 (May 12, 2010)

Here is the Master Saddle Deluxe, also made by Buckingham. It's the new saddle I'm seriously taking a look at. I believe sherrill tree also has a video demo of this particular saddle. Might want to take a look at it as well. Only drawback is that I think they are the only ones who sell that particular model, so if you want to shop around, you may be outta luck. -Josh

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Tree-climbing-saddles-harness/Master-Deluxe


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 12, 2010)

Josh - Sherril is a great source for products, but they are not a sole source for that saddle! That is the same saddle I use, but I got it from another site sponsor, Wesspur:

http://wesspur.com/saddles/buckingham-deluxe-master.html

It is also available form yet another site sponsor, Bailey's: 

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=11290 SM&productid=11290+SM&channelid=FROOG

Wesspur carries it with a "grommetted belt" also... but I opted not to get that.

There are a LOT of places that sell that saddle!


----------



## Josh777 (May 12, 2010)

*Ah, I was thrown off a little I see.*



2FatGuys said:


> Josh - Sherril is a great source for products, but they are not a sole source for that saddle! That is the same saddle I use, but I got it from another site sponsor, Wesspur:
> 
> http://wesspur.com/saddles/buckingham-deluxe-master.html
> 
> ...



It looks as though I was mistaken. The color scheme is a little different, probably why I thought it was a different saddle. The belt is slightly different like you said and you are correct it looks like Buckingham has made it identical in virtually every other way. Thanks for bringing it to my attention, especially since it's a little less expensive on Bailey's. 

Question though, do you like the master saddle now that you've had a chance to use it. I'm looking at it pretty hard and you're the first person I've come across that actually owns one. Any insight into the pro's and con's would be awesome. Thanks again for catching my mistake and any help in making the right decision on this saddle. -Josh


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 12, 2010)

I love it. It's comfortable ,wider back than "classic", more breathable padding, fit's me and my climbing style well, etc. I have looked into the rope bridge types but have always used hard tie-in points (a throw-back to my rock climbing days I guess). It's a good saddle.


----------



## Josh777 (May 12, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> I love it. It's comfortable ,wider back than "classic", more breathable padding, fit's me and my climbing style well, etc. I have looked into the rope bridge types but have always used hard tie-in points (a throw-back to my rock climbing days I guess). It's a good saddle.



Does it tighten around the waist with the grommet belt or is it more like a rock climbing harness where it cinches by pulling a strap through a buckle.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 12, 2010)

Mine does not have the grommet belt. I don't like those. Just a personal preference...


----------



## fishercat (May 12, 2010)

*I have a Komet Butterfly.*

it's an awesome saddle except the factory bridge blows! you can replace it with rope.

my next saddle will be the Ergovation without a doubt.i really don't worry about the price of climbing gear any more.if an extra $200 makes me more comfortable and productive,RING IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I learned this with a good pair of boots and never looked back.

The other reason I don't look back is because I don't want to look at SOM passed out against a stump with BBQ sauce all over his face with a spilled diet soda in his lap.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2010)

I went with the older Navaho Miniboss as well, per OD's recommendation. Love it! They don't make them anymore but the Navaho Sit looks pretty similar.

It took me a little bit to get used to the step though saddle but it is a small inconvenience. I made a rope bridge for mine and really love working with it compared to my old fixed ring saddle. You can see here how it just positions better for limb walking:






There are a couple of minor issues I have had with the saddle but have been able to work them all out. I really wish I would have got the full Boss saddle. Same as the Miniboss but with a top croll. I get tired of mooning the whole neighborhood when I have to work with the big saw topside. The suspenders on the Boss would eliminate that.


----------



## Damon (May 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I get tired of mooning the whole neighborhood when I have to work with the big saw topside. The suspenders on the Boss would eliminate that.



I agree 100% it is deffinitly worth it to get a harness that at least has the option of suspenders i assure you you may not want then today or even next week but when you get enough gear you will need them! for some reason HOs dont like to see your ass 60 feet above them makes em nervous or something


----------

